# fish ID



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

these pics are poor however i bought this fish for 50 bucks, and was told he was a rhom..again i know the pics suck but im jus curious cuz he doesnt look like the other 8 inch rhoms i see on this site, ill try to ad some better pics in a few days

here are a few morepics


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

Looks like a Large mouth bass to me

haha just kididng but your in wrong fourm you could prolly get better help in the ID fourm


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

As Frank pointed out is it definitely a rhom









Here is a post to Franks page that shows you the different types of rhoms from different Geographical areas in which rhoms are found OPEFE


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

looks like a black rhomb to me


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, I was going to say it looked like a Rhom to me, but then I saw Frank's response. And well, if Frank says it is a Rhom, then it definitely is a Rhom.

Nice pick up!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

great deal 50 bucks for a 8 inch rhom congrats


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

off topic, may i ask where you get it? it look like my old rhomb.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

he might be, hannibal? do u happen to remember what type of rhom he is i still cant figure it out


----------

